# only one eye open?



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

There are several pros that shoot with one eye closed or at least squinted. Just pull up some pics from Vegas this year. I prefer to shoot with both open. But there are times when I have to close one, even if just long enough to get a good focus with my right eye.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

jdjp said:


> I've been shooting target archery for about five years. I average a 300 with about 52-55 x's. I currently shoot with one eye open. I've tried shooting with both open but my groups were not as good. I know there are things out there to prevent double vision, but haven't tried them. So my question is can I get to the next level shooting like this, or do I have to force myself to shoot with both eyes open? Thanks for any help.


Wait 1 year. I'm designing a recurve sight to address this problem.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

jdjp said:


> I've been shooting target archery for about five years. I average a 300 with about 52-55 x's. I currently shoot with one eye open. I've tried shooting with both open but my groups were not as good. I know there are things out there to prevent double vision, but haven't tried them. So my question is can I get to the next level shooting like this, or do I have to force myself to shoot with both eyes open? Thanks for any help.


With your x count i doubt its really an eye issue, most likely more of a mental issue getting to the next level.


----------



## jdjp (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. You're absolutely right acesbettor, it is mental. I guess what I meant to ask is. Do I have to have both eyes open to see everything I need to see. By that I mean, looking where I want the arrow to go, my "halo" in the bullseye, ect.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Do you by chance shoot with a hook , have a parrot, a peg leg and say R a lot ?
:wink:


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

jdjp said:


> Thanks for the input guys. You're absolutely right acesbettor, it is mental. I guess what I meant to ask is. Do I have to have both eyes open to see everything I need to see. By that I mean, looking where I want the arrow to go, my "halo" in the bullseye, ect.


I really don't think so, I always check my level just before I get to aiming while my dot is above the x still and then I just start primarily focusing on the x and my scope/dot is secondary. I actually have to use a double vision blocker to prevent seeing the second sight picture. At least you don't have to deal with that.


----------



## jdjp (Dec 11, 2013)

No. I don't' t have a peg leg or a parrot. I'm just trying to get good advice from good shooters ( good people), so I can beat jokers like you. Go to a different forum with your brilliant posts. This is for target shooters trying to get better. Not for clowns like yourself.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

jdjp said:


> No. I don't' t have a peg leg or a parrot. I'm just trying to get good advice from good shooters ( good people), so I can beat jokers like you. Go to a different forum with your brilliant posts. This is for target shooters trying to get better. Not for clowns like yourself.


Have you tried loosening up that ring on your back side a bit ,it might help ?


----------



## joebehar (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm far from an expert but it seems to me that if 55 out of 60 arrows are hitting the X ring, it might be beneficial to shoot a bit more on a vegas target. The X ring there is half the size and may "force" you to tighten up on your sight picture.

55 Xs seems to indicate that you have pretty darn good form and consitency.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

jdjp said:


> No. I don't' t have a peg leg or a parrot. I'm just trying to get good advice from good shooters ( good people), so I can beat jokers like you. Go to a different forum with your brilliant posts. This is for target shooters trying to get better. Not for clowns like yourself.


Lighten up fella. A lot of people joke around here. Inc is one of many that will give some sound advice when the good questions are asked. You’ll figure that out the longer you are here.


----------



## jdjp (Dec 11, 2013)

OK. I loosened the ring on my backside.:wink: Gotta apologize to inc. Was having a bad day, and thought you were mocking my shooting style. I'm just unsure of what I'm doing and was looking for the magic answer. ( the one that doesn't exist) thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

jdjp said:


> OK. I loosened the ring on my backside.:wink: Gotta apologize to inc. Was having a bad day, and thought you were mocking my shooting style. I'm just unsure of what I'm doing and was looking for the magic answer. ( the one that doesn't exist) thanks for everyone's input!



ARCHERY IT SHOULD BE FUN !!!!! 

He who has the biggest smile wins !


----------



## jdjp (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm smiling. I'll remember that this weekend at the tourney


----------



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

Arrr! I guess I'm a pirate too!
I have to keep my dominant eye slammed shut otherwise it's double vision out past the optics. 
It's a pain. Thought of using a blinder.


----------



## jdjp (Dec 11, 2013)

Maybe we should start a club! My biggest problem is looking at my dot, and not where I want the arrow to go. That's why I thought if both eyes are open it would be easier to do both.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

cbrunson said:


> Lighten up fella. A lot of people joke around here. Inc is one of many that will give some sound advice when the good questions are asked. You’ll figure that out the longer you are here.


Watch it fellow !


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

MJForce said:


> Arrr! I guess I'm a pirate too!
> I have to keep my dominant eye slammed shut otherwise it's double vision out past the optics.
> It's a pain. Thought of using a blinder.


I have a small shoebox cutout that I have clipped to my riser. It blocks my left eye’s view of the target. I only have problems when I am on the right side spots. My left eye wants to focus on the left side spot. The blinder does the trick. I’ve also seen people make blinders that mount on their scope housing. I don’t like the hat blinders.


----------



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

jdjp said:


> Maybe we should start a club!


There is a club. It's called; 
I.Y.A.M.W.I.C.M.L.E.T.Y.H.T.B.M.A.B.
Or
If you ask me why I close my left eye then you have to buy me a beer.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Beat this subject to death, but the old saying applies; God gave you two eyes, use them...

I was a one eye shooter in Trap. Trying to get better I asked and I got the above. Practiced my butt off. Two eyes open and I began to kick butt. 

And then archery! Lord!!!! I'm left eye dominant and left handed and shoot a bow right handed. God might put a bow in my right hand, but me and no one else will, bet on it. Me had problems, I practiced and practiced. I acquire the target, get on it, and let my left eye open as I want, squinting maybe, but no forcing it to close... No seeing issues with any type archery event.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

I haven't scored a 300 yet but I'm using my hunting rig, just purchased a target bow and was interested in the same thing. 

I close one eye, but now I find myself wanting to put my pin below the X so I can see it. Having the pin hover makes me punch.


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

I shoot with both eyes open. Right when I hit anchor, I close my left eye to confirm my peep-sight ring alignment, then open it. 
My right eye closes a touch when I close my other eye


----------



## Flockem (Jan 15, 2014)

Im a pirate as well as I have to shut my left...but I shot my old bow better left handed than with two eyes open righty. Idk what to tell you... 

I just bought a new right handed bow so don't listen to me or you won't change ship (in the theme of pirates). 



What's a pirate's favorite letter?


----------



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

Article for us cross-dominant shooters

http://www.learn-archery.com/right-or-left-hand.html

I read the article and something struck me from my past. Was walking by a ball park where two older teens were practicing pitching and catching. I asked if I could swing the bat. In my 20 yrs I had never faced a pitcher like this. Also I had never played organized ball. So I'm at the plate and I start thinking about getting beaned in the head by this guy. It looks like he's going to teach me a lesson and now I'm worried. Too late now, there I was. Here comes the pitch. It was like the ball hovered over the hit zone when I made contact. We all watch the ball sail out of the park and towards the highway. The ball finally landed on the lower edge of the back window of a police cruiser. The cop, who was standing next to a car he had pulled over, looked over towards the noise of the impact but didn't seem aware that his rear window had just shattered. I dropped the bat and walked away. 
10 yrs latter I played some slo-pitch ball and I'm embarrassed to say what my batting avg. was. And as you may know, you don't track stats in slo-pitch. 
So we should have been ball players. Our cross-dominance would have made us $millions. 

Besides being left-eye dom and right handed, I am also cursed with green eyes.


----------



## jdjp (Dec 11, 2013)

Wait! What green eyes are a bad thing! Maybe that's my problem. After this weekends tourney I'm gonna try shooting with both eyes closed. Maybe that will help.:wink:


----------

